# The Expendables



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

45 days 'til it's released.









http://www.theexpendablesmovie.net/


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I've been waiting for this one since Christmas. Talk about a cast.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

beer movie...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

44


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

32


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

and counting...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Twenty six.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

XXV


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

they had a free showing on base friday but i missed it cuz i had to work. Stallone and some of the other cast members were there for it, he said it was badass


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Stallone was there on your base?

And who said it was 'badass...' Stallone?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Eighteen!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

17


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

When does this open or has it already?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

17 days my man... 17 days.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I will actually go see this in the theater as well I figure!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

It's coming out in 11 days for the canadians

can't wait


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Just watching "Ghostrider" on TV and the trailer for The Expendables came on... announcing it hitting theaters Aug. 13, so I guess we've got it in 11 days too...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

10


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

sly is the posterboy for human growth hormone- which can extend a males prime by 20-30 years without the side effects of normal steroids. as a 27 year old though, i can't say i blame him for wanting to extend his prime, who wouldn't want to be that jacked up at 60 or however old he is. i wont waste $10 or whatever it costs to see it in the theatre but i'll get it on netflix when its released.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

IX


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

7

"_1 week from today_."


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

damn, pman. stallone in your avatar looks more jacked then ever...looks like popeye with those forearms. considering his age, i wonder if he uses any gear.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What... he's only 64...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yeah could be natural, probably is considering how long he has lifted and been on a strict diet. def looks bigger than i have ever seen him in that pic.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I was just kiddin' man... 64's up there.

Well, ya know he's juiced pretty heavy most of his adult life... 
Pretty sure he still does.

My guess is that he cycles steroids and takes HGH.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

^eh. most steroids and hgh are ok in moderation, misunderstood like piranhas in that sense. not sure though how heavily he takes em and for most of your adult life is probably not a good idea. a problem is they are psychologically addictive for people that take em regularly and many end up taking the more dangerous ones in high doses for extended periods.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

didn't he get caught in an airport with a bunch of HGH?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I tried some stuff many years ago for a very short period of time...

Muscle development was amazing, but there were two side effects I couldn't live with...

1.) Temper.
2.) Hair started falling out.



CuzIsaidSo said:


> didn't he get caught in an airport with a bunch of HGH?


http://sportsbybrooks.com/slyvester-stallone-caught-with-48-vials-of-hgh-in-australia-12417


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

deleted


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Five


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

your going opening night? ill go see it in a couple weeks if a good torrent doesnt come out by then, i cant enjoy the movie when there are so many people there


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

The more I see of this movie the better it looks.







Any P-Fury member with a pair who doesn't see this opening night has to turn in their man card.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

4


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

_*THREE*_


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

twee more days!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's the interview with Regis and Kelly this morning:


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

goddamn Kelly Ripa is one hawt mommy... and Stallone's wife too.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah... they're both pretty smokin'.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

*TOO*


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Some movies have a Hero... THIS movie has them ALL !!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Im actually quite excited about this film.but im going on holiday on friday for 9 days. willhave to catch it on my return.

jason statham is my hero









jet li, rourke and terry are my back up heros lol. not huge fans of the other guys. but still gonna be one hell of a film


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am stoked to see this movie!!!


















His Majesty said:


> jason statham is my hero


Mine too


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

pman is already lined up infront of the theatre, dressed like rambo with a scsa jacket on


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yep... sitting here leaned up against the wall on my laptop countin' down the hours!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

1 More Day*!*

*Opens tomorrow.*


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

*LAUNCH!*

11 hours, 45 minutes and my chickie and I'll have our asses in the theater seats.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

this movies gonna rock


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

If it sucks after all this hype i might chuckle inside.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ You and me both.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

The critics all hate it, which means it'll be good.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

meh..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

3 hours.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Good flick... too bad Stallone died at the end.

j/k i'm seeing it tomorrow.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Just got back. Classic action flick just as promised. f*cking Awesome.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Right on...

We saw it last night too... was pretty good.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

EZmoney said:


> Good flick... too bad Stallone died at the end.
> 
> j/k i'm seeing it tomorrow.










I was about to be pissed at you until I scrolled down


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

the other guys was better. I saw them both


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

The expendables kicked ass - Awsome movie


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

need_redz said:


> The expendables kicked ass - Awsome movie


We all know you found it repulsive and gory within the first five minutes when Stallone just uttered the word "f*ck". Don't try to hide the vast amounts of estrogen that pump through your veins by trying to pretend you enjoyed a movie targeted towards real men.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> The expendables kicked ass - Awsome movie


We all know you found it repulsive and gory within the first five minutes when Stallone just uttered the word "f*ck". Don't try to hide the vast amounts of estrogen that pump through your veins by trying to pretend you enjoyed a movie targeted towards real men.
[/quote]
...and we all know you're a woman stuck in a 110 pound male body that can't handle testostrone due to your weak frame and women filled ''bitchiness'' that is trying to ass f*ck people just because you ''can''


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

The movie is incomplete tho, they're missing Chuck Norris.....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> The movie is incomplete tho, they're missing Chuck Norris.....


It's rumored that Chuck Norris didn't appear in the movie because he's presently busy sueing NBC, claiming "Law and Order" are trademarked names for his right and left legs.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^









What people don't know is that Chuck is "Yoda" for the expendables..


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

i would of like to see john van damm but he was insulted in making money i read on the internet someplace


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> i would of like to see john van damm but he was insulted in making money i read on the internet someplace


 there's always part duce...movie was alight...had it moments..


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Right on...
> 
> We saw it last night too... was pretty good.


Thats it? All the hype in this thread and it turns out it "was pretty good"? lol! I was half expecting you to verbally ejaculate over this thread.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^C'mon dude, I dont wanna hear anything else beyond that, I have not seen the movie yet and i dont want somebody to spoil the whole thing....so lets leave it like that.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

^^ Dont get me wrong im not saying i wanted him to tell us everything about the movie.. what happends and the story line ect. I was just expecting him to go on about how brilliantly awesome it was. Thats all.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> ^^^C'mon dude, I dont wanna hear anything else beyond that, I have not seen the movie yet and i dont want somebody to spoil the whole thing....so lets leave it like that.


don't read the thread...i can't believe the 4 pages of hype and the responses after seeing it are this dull...


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

Boobah said:


> ^^^C'mon dude, I dont wanna hear anything else beyond that, I have not seen the movie yet and i dont want somebody to spoil the whole thing....so lets leave it like that.


don't read the thread...i can't believe the 4 pages of hype and the responses after seeing it are this dull...
[/quote]
Exactly my point


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok....more detailed....there's lots of fight scenes, gun play, and explosions, and in the end the hot chick gets saved and the bad guy goes down in a hail of gunfire. Like I said, classic action movie.








One thing I think is worth pointing out is that the fight scenes are good and believable--no bullshit CG, just big badass dudes kicking the crap out of each other. 
Also, not to sound too gay or anything, but I wish I looked as good now as Stallone does at 64.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hell, I'd settle for looking half as good as he does now.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

^^ Im not sure if I wholly agree with that guys. Stallone certainly looks good for his 64 however you just take a look at his pict/movies when he was younger.

So many drugs modified his face I think his features became rougher that they should be at his age. Im not sure if i would like to look like him. His body looks strong but artificial, that vascularity of his is deffo odd.

I would like to look like Eastwood or even Chuck Norris himself instead.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ To each his own... but ever seen Clint Eastwood without a shirt?









And Chuck Norris's body.... uh... "wow."
See below if you can stomach it.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Well Pman Eastwood is an 80yo man I think its natural he aint gonna look so good without T shirt. Regardless he is in very good shape for a man of his age.

Chuck is hairy, and maybe doesnt look quite stetic however he keeps himself trimmed up to know.

And now take a look at this:



















See the transformation. Now his face looks swollen, wich makes his eyes look smaller. He has the look of a fat ol' lady. Would you like to look like that Pman?.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks pretty much the same to me except he put on a little weight. Give the guy a break man. You know any other 64 year old guys who can do their own stunts?








I guess there is one thing that kind of disappointed me. Arnold and Bruce only had cameo parts. Fromt he way people were talking I expected them to be kicking ass right alongside the other main characters for the whole movie.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Im not tryng to destroy him man. As a matter of fact i have always liked his movies and characters, however I think he's gone too far with the use of steroids and growing hormone.

Those shits change your features. Finally time's gonna end up wasting all of us and if you abuse of all those drugs to look well you end up looking worst.

This guy is another example:










His case is more severe cause, besides the drug abuse, he had some plastic surgeries done.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

.

Edit: was actually posting in the wrong thread. Do not know how it happened....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Yeah man, but you took this thread to 5 pages!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Went to see the Expendables yesterday.

I liked, plenty of action, only I expected more action of some of the roles tho.

Good fight sequences.....


----------

